# Whats for Lunch?? II



## Karren (Jul 27, 2010)

So what are you having for lunch? I'm starving and that yogurt and apple sauce in my lunch bag just don't look that tasty right now! So what ya got??


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 27, 2010)

I usually always have a sandwich.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 27, 2010)

The plan is for a peanut butter sandwich (on whole wheat) and a banana.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 27, 2010)

A delicious salad with avocado slices, olives, spinach and sun dried tomato vinegarette. And probably a tomato sandwich with that.


----------



## stilababe11 (Jul 27, 2010)

Try fruit salad! Just cut up a bunch of fruits into bite size pieces, and viola! A refreshing lunch! Apples and peanut butter are also a great snack too! Great combo. Plus it's super good for you!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 27, 2010)

i had a chicken salad sandwich today, first day of my new job and i forgot to bring lunch so had to eat in the cafe of the store... it was a really old, soggy sandwich




not nice at all! i'm going to start bringing my own lunches in future!


----------



## CurlyFry (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm just now able to even think about food! I finished up a Sephora interview 30 mins ago, so my butterflies are just starting to fly away! I'll probably have half a grilled cheese with tomato soup (with Cheez-its on top)....mmmmfooooooood.....


----------



## Shanki (Jul 27, 2010)

I had chicken strips!


----------



## jewele (Jul 27, 2010)

I just finished some left over rice and green beans. Still hungry.... think I'll eat a peach.


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2010)

Funny but I totally forgot to eat... So my yogurt is still in the frige. Did get a bag of Cheez-its at 3:00. I love Cheez-its!!


----------



## Shanki (Jul 27, 2010)

I love the spicy cheez its or the peper jack kind.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 27, 2010)

these cheez-its sound like something i need in my life!! are they cheesy??


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 27, 2010)

tasty vegetarian mini corndogs and hush puppies


----------



## Tyari (Jul 28, 2010)

Today I had a tuna salad sandwich


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif these cheez-its sound like something i need in my life!! are they cheesy??




Ohh yeah... The cheeziest, Lucy! No sugar either.

Today I ate the Key Lime yogurt and apple sauce I forgot to eat yeaterday.... Was good but not filling....


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 28, 2010)

I ate pancakes for lunch


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn... now I want Cheez-its. We normally always have them too... but I need to go to the store.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 29, 2010)

for lunch..i believe i had popcorn chicken &amp; boiled eggs!


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2010)

Cantelope and a yogurt... I ate badly this last weekend.... I feel shame.. lol


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

Salad, citrus yogurt, pineapple juice.


----------



## Anna (Aug 9, 2010)

Had a can of slimfast around noon that served as breakfast....Thinking of having...I don't even know but I'm hungry.


----------



## wunnymush13 (Aug 9, 2010)

I always have things like crackers and cheese (I LOVE triscuits), pickles, wraps, sandwiches, grilled cheese, cinnamon toast, leftovers from dinner the night before, cereal..


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh hell, I don't know!!


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 10, 2010)

I was so excited over the Great Egrets that showed up at our pond, taking pictures of them, that I forgot all about lunch. I finally got hungry about 3:00 and ate a cold dog in a slice of wheat bread and a banana.

Lucy, congrats on the new job!


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2010)

Today it was a small box of rasins and a diet Dr Peper..... till someone set out a couple trays of roast beef sandwichs from some lunch meeting in the building!!!


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 16, 2010)

Made chicken ramen, but tried to take as much sodium out. Eating with my newly bought stainless steel chopsticks! I love them.


----------



## Karren (Aug 18, 2010)

Two Bananas and an apple.... because I'm going to the County Fair tonight!!!! Yeaaaa!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheese and bread.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

Steamed chicken and brocolli with rice.


----------



## Karren (Aug 24, 2010)

Left over Cashew chicken and rice that I added bamboo and water chestnuts and some soy sauce... and some fried potatos out of the garden... Basically what ever was left over in the fridge...


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 26, 2010)

Double esspresso


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't know you got down in the kitchen, Karren!!!

I'm fasting so, nada. LOL! For dinner I'm making beef and broccoli, or stir fry. YUM!


----------



## Karren (Aug 26, 2010)

When my wife let's me in.... I've learned enough to stay out of her way but the other day was "Make your own dam dinner" so Idid! lol

I can't fast..... I was going to eat my yogurt today but couldn't find a spoon so I ate a bag od cheez-its! Going to the farmers market for dinner.....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL!!!

Farmer's Market sounds good...


----------



## Karren (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah! The Boy Scouts have a booth there and they make the best double cheese brugers around! lol Ohhh and there's vegetables there too...


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 26, 2010)

My DD and I ate tomato sandwiches. Yum!


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2010)

I have to go home and baby-sit the MIL at noon so I'm seriously thinking about making a grilled PB and J sandwich!! Heard about it on Wake Up With Taylor on Cosmo Radio and its got me obsessing for one! Lol.


----------



## ilovehuhu (Sep 3, 2010)

A tomato sandwich


----------



## Kraezinsane (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 6in Turkey Sub with lettuce, light tomatoe and onion, light mustard, salt and pepper, oil and vinegar on 9-grain wheat bread (YUM!!), then strawberry yogurt mixed with cottage cheese (Don't knock it 'til ya try it!), and a 100 calorie pack of chocolate covered pretzels!

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to go home and baby-sit the MIL at noon so I'm seriously thinking about making a grilled PB and J sandwich!! Heard about it on Wake Up With Taylor on Cosmo Radio and its got me obsessing for one! Lol. Omg Karren! Those are SOOOO yummy!!
Edit.. Well.. I went to the pantry to find my chocolate covered pretzels only to find they are not there.. *sigh* I am so sad right now..


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 14, 2010)

My dad just brought KFC. My mom was watching a cooking show with chimichangas, so she called my dad to buy some KFC.


----------



## Karren (Sep 14, 2010)

That sounds better than my banana and yogurt!! sigh......


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2010)

Salad, a small bottle of pineapple juice, and a cookie.


----------

